# Here's my insurance policy, am I ok?



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

*Progressive is one of the worst!*

NOt only do they try to exclude claims, but then you can NEVER speak to the same person (That would be considered NO service!) and they will try to cancel you immediately.

Look guys, I don't expect or even want you to call me (yea, like I need abunch of crazy BMW guys to deal with! LOL, the joke is I'm one too) but take my advise, I've been in the ins bus for 20+ years.

1.Call a GOOD (ask around) independent agent,

2.get his best quote (not always the cheapest/you drive BMW's not Suzuki's so I assume you understand value!),

3.THEN, ask him about whatever it is you plan to do (AutoX, RR, etc),

4.if he just says NO, you know you have the wrong guy, return to step 1.

It's worth that much work.


----------



## 330ci2B (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for the insight. Can you suggest anyplace to start calling first?


----------



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

I wonder if State Farm has different policies for different agents or areas of the country. I am with State Farm, and I called to check on coverage for a BMW CCA driving school at Putnam Park. They dug deep and found that if driving on a track built specifically for racing (regardless of it being a driving school or not) I would not be covered. Hopefully the most I'll be out is a set of brake pads.


----------



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

*Progressive Has Changed Its Policy!!!*

My carrier is Progressive, and I just received an amended policy document in the mail. Previously, Progressive excluded coverage for "organized racing activities".

They have significantly broadened the language to exclude "any loss that occurs while driving at a racetrack".

Apparently, they got wise to the high-performance driving schools and track days.

So if you have Progressive, you are now out of luck as far as racetrack activities are concerned.

The bottom line is this: whoever your insurance carrier is, you need to read the policy language to determine whether or not you are covered.


----------

